# Having trouble with WIFI NEED HELP



## seamore5 (Dec 14, 2011)

im having trouble with wifi but my 3g works ... is there something i can look at or set in setting ? it shows up but wont go to web or even connect to download anything please need some help thanks


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

a little more info about what rom you're on, etc...?


----------



## seamore5 (Dec 14, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> a little more info about what rom you're on, etc...?


im sorry im on miui 1.12.9 oooppps....

this i dont understand there is a setting in phone that changes channels from 11 to 14 will this have any thing to do with issues that im having was on channel 11 now on channel 13 and its working but with low signal any reason for this help please thanks


----------



## seamore5 (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anybody explain to me about the channel changing in the settings on the phone . Again thank you for your time and I hope somebody can explain this have a good day merry christmas.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with MIUI, but the channels should not have much to do with your wifi signal, unless you are in an area with a lot of interference from other wireless networks. Just to clarify, you see a channels setting on your phone? Not on your router? And can you connect other devices to your access points?


----------



## seamore5 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. yes i know the channel setting are on my phone and not on router. BUT i did get it working .. I had to reset router and BAMMMM it worked hmmmmmm my head must have been up my _ss lol. Thanks Again...


----------

